# Native speaker



## Pentapoli

Any good translation for "Native Speaker" in Greek?


----------



## Agró

Μητρική γλώσσα.
(Not sure, though).


----------



## elliest_5

"φυσικός ομιλητής"


----------



## cougr

elliest_5 said:


> "φυσικός ομιλητής"



Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί έχει κυριαρχίσει αυτή η μετάφραση εφόσον υπάρχουν λέξεις όπως το "γηγενής" και το "ιθαγενής" που καλύτερα αποδίδουν το "native". Με το "φυσικός ομιλιτής" ο νους μου πάει αυτόματα στο "natural speaker".


----------



## Ansia

Could it be "Ντόπιος Ομιλητής"?


----------



## elliest_5

παιδιά είναι καθιερωμένος ο όρος "φυσικός ομιλητής", καλώς ή κακώς έτσι έχει περάσει στη βιβλιογραφία οπότε θα πρέπει να μαστε συνεπείς (τουλάχιστον με τέτοιους όρους που έχουν και επιστημονική χρήση)


----------



## Pentapoli

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους.  
Το Google search μου επέστρεψε 1.120 αποτελέσματα στο "φυσικός ομιλητής".  Elliest 5  έχεις δίκιο.  Αν η ελληνική γλώσσα είχε εκατομμύρια ομιλητές εκτός Ελλάδας θα είχαμε ήδη υιοθετήσει κάποιον όρο.


----------



## epigonos

Mιας και "άπτεται" του επιστημονικού μου πεδίου θα συμφωνήσω Απόλυτα: "Φυσικός Ομιλητής".


----------

